# Transom Repair..



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, The ol Transom Needs some repair.. It's leaking in a few spots and I'd like to get them taken care of.. Within about an hour and half-2-hours in the water, I had a decent amount of water in the boat.. I Just filled it with Water and it's leaking out of the 2-Bottom Holes of the boat motor and around the Live-well hole... Any suggestion's who to take it to?? Other then that Boat ran Great and Wasalittle faster on the water then I thought it would be. 85 Mckee Craft.. Center Console..


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Call Fayne Limbo.

http://www.limboboat.com/


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

my boats at fayne limbo right now getting the transom fixed ..he seems to be a straight forward stand up guy..i would definatly give him a call


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

give big mike a callfast and very good. 850-206-4499


----------



## stokedog (Oct 24, 2008)

If the tramsom is solid just replace the thru hole fittin to the livewell,be sure to use a good quality marine silicone.for the motor bolts you can remove the motor bolts 1 at a time apply silicone in hole and replace bolt.apply more silicone around bolt and tighten back up.you can test transome by standing on cavitation plate on foot of motor.as you apply your weight watch to see if top edge of transome flexes,if it does you probably have some rotten wood ...bad news...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *stokedog (4/18/2009)*If the tramsom is solid just replace the thru hole fittin to the livewell,be sure to use a good quality marine silicone.for the motor bolts you can remove the motor bolts 1 at a time apply silicone in hole and replace bolt.apply more silicone around bolt and tighten back up.you can test transome by standing on cavitation plate on foot of motor.as you apply your weight watch to see if top edge of transome flexes,if it does you probably have some rotten wood ...bad news...


That's what I did.. I sealed it up real well and have no more leaks.. I let the rain fill it up last week and saw no water coming out.. So it's good, the transom is solid It was just leaking alittle bit.. So I got some marine stuff and sealed it all up..

thanks


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *sosmarine (4/5/2009)*Call Fayne Limbo.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.limboboat.com/




Fayne Limbo just did another custom job for me last month. He also rebuilt a transom for me and I would recommend him to anyone. He was much cheaper than other quotes I got.


----------

